# What does it look like being made of?



## kenny1999 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi, there is serious clogging in my kitchen sink, it smells and water goes away slowly. The problem has been there for some years and I cannot tolerate it any more. I have now got some products for unclogging but the label suggests that
they should not be used on Enemal, Aluminium, Copper products, etc. I'm not sure if there is any in my kitchen sink. Would anyone help guess it out? Pictures below. I'm worried that if the unclogging chemicals would react with the metal and cause even more problems....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2020)

The metal drain appears to be stainless steel. It should not be a problem. The sink is probably enamel. So pour the drain cleaner into the SS drain and avoid getting it on the enamel. Follow the directions on the packaging.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2020)

Before you use harsh chemicals, you could try a more ecologically friendly method. I do this. I make sure I have some hot water handy by running the hot tap until the water is hot. Then, I pour some baking soda [sodium carbonate (Na2CO3)] down the drain and then some vinegar. When it stops bubbling up and making noise, I add a bit more vinegar and do that again. Then, I run the hot water. Sometimes I have to do this twice. It may work for you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 27, 2020)

Our Plumber advised us to never us those harsh chemical clog cleaners.
I use *taxy*'s method, and I use boiling water, then of all else fails, call the Pros!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2020)

Another vote for boiling water to clear slow running kitchen drains of grease and small particles of food.  A rubber plunger is also helpful.  Let the boiling water sit in the drain for 10 minutes to melt/loosen the grease and plunge until the sink drains.  If the drain is still slow repeat the process.  When the drain is clear run the tap for a few minutes to flush out any remaining debris.

I've been told that boiling water can damage drains but I've never had a problem.

The harsh chemical drain cleaners are fine if they work but they become an additional hazard to the handyman/plumber when they don't.

Once the drain is running freely routine maintenance/flushing with water is important to prevent the clogs from reforming.

Good luck!


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Oct 27, 2020)

Why not remove the trap and push whatever is "trapped" in it out with a rag or some paper towels?

This is where most clogs hide by design.


----------



## kenny1999 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi all I just forgot to mention the method I had tried before resorting to chemicals.

I tried baking soda, hot water, and vinegar. I don't know if my steps were wrong but it just did not unclog even a little bit...
(I first poured boiling water into it, and then let it settle for 10 minutes and then baking soda, then boiling water again or vinegar. I tried both, none of them worked)

I also tried toilet plunger it just did not work at all too.

I haven't tried to remove the tube yet because I have no experience on this and I am worried that I'll make a big mess and I'll make things even more bad


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 27, 2020)

kenny1999 said:


> Hi all I just forgot to mention the method I had tried before resorting to chemicals.
> 
> I tried baking soda, hot water, and vinegar. I don't know if my steps were wrong but it just did not unclog even a little bit...
> (I first poured boiling water into it, and then let it settle for 10 minutes and then baking soda, then boiling water again or vinegar. I tried both, none of them worked)
> ...



I found a pretty useful link below:
https://dengarden.com/home-improvement/How-to-Clear-a-Clogged-Kitchen-Sink-Drain


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Oct 27, 2020)

Usually the nuts at the top and side of the U shaped trap are only hand right, although you may need a monkey wrench or channel lock pliers if it has not been opened in years.

Just put a big pot under it to catch the water, and leave it there to catch any leaks after reassembly.

If the seals on the trap are bad, you can get a whole new one from the hardware store for a few bucks.


----------



## Termy (Aug 9, 2021)

We are lucky to have a good supply place up in Cleveland. One place, not a chain. You can walk in there with 100 year old pipes that are only ½ there and put them on the counter, then the guy goes in the back and comes back with exactly what you need. Always say you don't want to glue things so then you don't have to make really accurate cuts.

What happened was I was accused of being lazy, which I was. Then the drain finally clogged. I decided to take it off and clean it but it was so brittle or whatever my thumb went through it. And me without a car. Now we got no sink. 

Not sure if it was the same day or next, we went to our good place. (Menyhart) The usual, I put ole thumbholes on the counter and they went in the back as usual. 

Came back - $9.

The big DIY place had a kit that might have done it for about $25. 

It's not bad putting it all together. You WILL have to cut. But once it is time to put it together you can be down there like a kid with an erector set. I'd say it beats LEGO. 

T


----------

